# Cajun style corbread



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 boxes corn bread mix
6 eggs
1 stick melted butter
1 onion chopped
2 cups grated cheese
1 8 oz box of broccoli thawed
1 lb crawfish tails
1/2 tsp seafood seasoning
slat and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degs, combine all ingredients and mixwell. Pour into greased 9 x 13 pan. Bake 45 mins or until golden brown and center springs back when touched. 

Serve with cold beer( I recomend Ballatine)


----------

